
Uber is testing out a new 1-800 number for people who don’t use apps - jaredwiener
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/13/21136090/uber-1800-phone-number-no-apps-smartphone
======
ponsin
I had an issue that when I was visiting America I downloaded Uber. They
required that they verified my phone number but I didn't have a US phone
number so I couldn't use their app. I ended up downloading Lyft and everything
ended up fine.

I'm surprised that they went through so much effort to get my phone number but
will now allow people to call them from presumably any phone.

------
mixmastamyk
Interesting, but no mention of a big problem with such apps, lack of privacy.
If this allowed some anonymity I'd be interested.

~~~
Finnucane
That's probably not going to happen. What are they going to do, let you call
without giving a name and then pay in cash? How would they get their cut?
Might as well just take a cab if you're going to do that.

~~~
Scoundreller
> What are they going to do, let you call without giving a name and then pay
> in cash?

I mean, this is how it works when you call a plumber, electrician or whomever
when they’re a part of a bigger org.

Even taxis pay a monthly “radio fee” to get fares that are sent from people
that call in. They could also not pay and just pickup street fares.

------
pwq
It could be great if we'd start seeing major apps starting to support also
alternative channels to interface with them. It can really help the transition
to fewer smartphone users and the Digital Detox movement. I do not own a
smartphone and such endeavors can really make my (and others) life easier.

------
pssflops
Like how people used to arrange a taxi \ cab to chauffeur them somewhere?
Seems regressive.

~~~
craftyguy
It was a simple (to implement) system that worked for decades. Not everyone
wants to run uber spyware on their phones.

